# Topics > Unmanned vehicles > Unmanned ground vehicles >  RedHawk, ground system, L3Harris Technologies, Inc., Melbourne, Florida, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - L3Harris Technologies, Inc.

"Harris Corporation Unveils New Robotic System for Remotely Disarming Improvised Explosive Devices During AUVSI 2012"

August 6, 2012

----------


## Airicist

RedHawk 

 Published on Aug 15, 2013




> The RedHawk™ family is a modular, expandable system comprised of wireless haptic controllers, precision manipulators, advanced ground platforms, and accessories that can be adapted for specific mission profiles. Based on the ongoing input from hundreds of active duty operators, RedHawk was developed from the ground up to support the demanding requirements of EOD (Explosive Ordnance Disposal) technicians, First Responders, and CBRNE (Chemical, Biological, Radiological, Nuclear, and Explosives) personnel.

----------

